# Correct form of Rider's Stance



## ehsen (Mar 8, 2007)

What is the corect form of Rider's Stance (please illustrate with an image or video).


----------



## funnytiger (Mar 8, 2007)

The exact mechanics of horse stance (or "riders stance") can vary from style to style although its basics are pretty universal. I will see if I can dig up a photo of a good sei ping ma for you...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2007)

> Sei Ping Ma also known as Ma Bo (Horse Stance-step) is so called because it resembles a person riding a horse. This is one of the most faundamental and important stances in Hung Gar and can be found in almost every style of Chinese martial arts. This is a strong, stable stance, which provides a strong foundation. Sei ping Ma like all the other stances must be practiced regularly to improve your balance, strength, speed as well as many other important factors including the mental and internal aspects of the art. When practicing horse stance there are important points to follow.
> Important Points
>  Body weight even on both legs 50/50
>  Sink down not forward
> ...


Taken from http://www.hungkuen.net/training-basicstances.htm

And some pics to demonstrate:


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 8, 2007)

There are two important things to remember about Ma Bu.

Do not let your feet be too far apart as this tends to collapse your stance in toward the centre and this will put too much stress on your knees.

Keep your heels, small of back, and back of head in a line.  This will draw in the backside and keep the head up.

Just remember to relax.


----------



## ehsen (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks bro.


----------

